# Let's talk Carts/Dollys...



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

After flipping through threads, I've come up with some ideas as I've pondered investing in one... Pros and Cons - welcome your thoughts and other ideas too...
__


Mac Sports Folding Utility Wagon














Around $60 - $70
Weighs 25 lb
Load up to 150 lb
Open: 36" D x 20" W x 22" H
Folded: 30" H x 20" W x 8" D
Available in multiple colors
Sample Listing: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BUUUIGK/?tag=ubne0c-20

Cosco Shifter Multi-Position Hand Truck / Dolly Convertible








Around $60.00
Weighs 15 lb
Load up to 300 lb
Standing: 49" H x 17" W x 14" D
Flat (Pull) Cart: 31" H x 17" W x 31" D
Folded: 32" H x 15" W x 4" D
Only available in this Green / Silver / Black color scheme
Sample Listing: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMH8CCS/?tag=ubne0c-20


Generic Cheap Hand Truck Only (not convertible)








Around $25.00
Weighs 11 lb
Load up to 170 lb
Standing: 14" D x 15" W x 39" H
Folded: 24" H x 12" W x 2" D
Sample Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272350894352


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

OP updated now.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Check your local Goodwill and Salvation army store before buying anything, I got a nice one for $6 from GW still going strong after one year.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I assume its for prime now? I think the Mac Sports would work best


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a convertible type. I've used it in the flatbed position 100% of the time. Never as a dolly. It's been a lifesaver, especially with cases of water and soda. Mine is a bit bulky and takes up room (holds up to 400 lbs) but it's rarely an issue. I can easily pack around it, even with the new Fresh totes. I will put up with its inconvenience of being bulky as it is sturdy and I can load it up heavy in one trip.

My advice, don't go cheap. I've heard other drivers talk about how they are on cart 2 or 3. I may have paid around $60 for mine.


----------



## Iolaus (Oct 20, 2016)

Assuming it's strong enough and durable, the Cosco Shifter looks like it would be the most useful choice.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

What are they for though?.....


----------



## Iolaus (Oct 20, 2016)

Young ST said:


> What are they for though?.....


Well, I'm still waiting for my BC, but from my years with FedExGr,... Sometimes you have a stack of light boxes that cart in easily, and sometimes you have a heavier load that needs to be spread out and low.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

How is the folding (the blue one) for going up stairs like that would be trickie


----------



## iRobin (May 26, 2016)

Got this one off of Amazon.com (go figure) industrial strength. Can hold weight up to 275 lbs. 67 bucks


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I ordered the Cosco Shifter with a gift card I was sitting on. Spend an extra $15 on upgraded wheels for the smaller ones in cart mode. Love it. Wife is a fan for around the house uses .


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> I ordered the Cosco Shifter with a gift card I was sitting on. Spend an extra $15 on upgraded wheels for the smaller ones in cart mode. Love it. Wife is a fan for around the house uses .


I have been trying to find this on their web site, no luck does it go by another name. Thanks


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> I have been trying to find this on their web site, no luck does it go by another name. Thanks


Sorry, been away for a few days Dakota2009 ... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMH8CCS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Sorry, been away for a few days Dakota2009 ... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMH8CCS/?tag=ubne0c-20


Do you think we can get this at Cosco?


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

jade88 said:


> Do you think we can get this at Cosco?


Cosco isnt Costco - not a Costco member, couldn't tell you...


----------

